# DVD Strangeness



## dask (Apr 10, 2021)

Can’t remember when I got my first DVD player, 15 years ago or so. Watched a fair amount of digital movies  since with very few difficulties but never any like this. The movie was *Hacksaw Ridge*. I checked it out from the library. Usually never have too much trouble with library copies. Sometimes they‘ll get stuck and won’t play any further unless you skip to the next chapter or fast forward a little. But this was different. Suddenly out of nowhere this appears:




Naturally the first thing that pops into my mind is WTF!!! So I play around a little, skipping forward and backward, jump chapters, pause and play. I was actually able to get rid of the message and retrieve the sound but the black digital silencer always came back a minute or two later. And just want was this mysterious Message Code 3?
Desperate, I finally roused myself to grab my iPad and went to the website where I found this:



Well, the 30 second shtick didn’t help any and how am I supposed to know where the “professionally produced material” begins and where it ends? And what in the world is a “different optical disc” and where can  I get one post haste at 8 o’clock in the morning? This is crazy. *Hacksaw Ridge *was really getting interesting and now to finish it I have to wrestle with this high tech roadblock. After monkeying around for several minutes I finally discovered that if I tap stop and wait several seconds, then tap play the movie resumes but without sound and if I stop it immediately for another few seconds it’ll continue to play this time with sound for the rest of the show. So why all the crap? If I can worm around this obstacle using dask technology why incorporate the safety device in the first place? Is this a pirated copy? Sure looks like the real deal though that’s no insurance by any means. Was the library duped? Possibly. Anyone ever come across this before?


----------



## Droflet (Apr 10, 2021)

Wow, Dask, what a bumber. I've never encountered this before so, sadly, can offer no advice. Except, of course, returning the disk to the library and getting a new, genuine, copy. It's a great movie and worth seeing without this BS hindrance.


----------



## dask (Apr 10, 2021)

Fortunately I was able to bypass Message Code 3 and finish the film. Worth seeing for sure. Whatever shambles his personal life may stumble into Gibson is still a very capable director.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 10, 2021)

If this isn't proof that science is all fake, and that Outer Space is Not What It Seems, then I don’t know what is.


----------



## MacClean (Apr 12, 2021)

dask said:


> Can’t remember when I got my first DVD player, 15 years ago or so. Watched a fair amount of digital movies  since with very few difficulties but never any like this. The movie was *Hacksaw Ridge*. I checked it out from the library. Usually never have too much trouble with library copies. Sometimes they‘ll get stuck and won’t play any further unless you skip to the next chapter or fast forward a little. But this was different. Suddenly out of nowhere this appears:
> View attachment 77586
> Naturally the first thing that pops into my mind is WTF!!! So I play around a little, skipping forward and backward, jump chapters, pause and play. I was actually able to get rid of the message and retrieve the sound but the black digital silencer always came back a minute or two later. And just want was this mysterious Message Code 3?
> Desperate, I finally roused myself to grab my iPad and went to the website where I found this:
> ...


That is pirated copy...


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2021)

My guess is that someone borrowed it from the library and then replaced the original copy with a pirated copy before returning it. If you didn't tell the library about it, and the next person who borrows it does inform them, then they might naturally assume that it was you.


----------



## dask (Apr 12, 2021)

Thanks for the notice Dave. Just called the library to let them know. As far as I can tell, pirating a movie carries heavier penalties than storming the Capital.


----------



## Vince W (Apr 17, 2021)

No doubt.


----------



## tinkerdan (Apr 21, 2021)

One thing you might consider:
If you have a player and a recorder connected to your output device and the player runs through the recorder then to the screen...
That can trigger most protection schemes placed in professionally made disks.
Since most seem to use audio to detect and protect you will either have weird messages or scrambled video.
Doesn't matter if you the recorder is not recording, if the signal is going through it then there will be some sort of effect.

I used to have a video camera and was doing a lot of copies to dvd and vhs back when there was vhs and would run into this if I forgot and put a professional disk into the first player device.
 I would have to put it in the recording device to play it without problems.

Player----recorder----tv 

Pro disk in player will act poorly when it goes through the connection to recorder.

Aside:

Also with this setup you want to never use coax use the patch cables or by the time the audio gets to the tv the audio will be messed up because the audio connected to the recorder  coax is cheap audio that can't do the job and it ruins any stereo effects. Coax will also diminish the audio in the recorded material.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Apr 21, 2021)

You can watch cinavia-afflicted media by changing the date in the settings. This will allow you 20 mins of the movie before you have to change the date again. It’s annoying but a workaround on pirated stuff.


----------

